# Stupid ppl ruin all good things....



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

diztortion said:


> Over moderation is just as bad as no moderation.
> 
> Just food for thought.


Moderation of the content creators. There wouldn't be a site, or advertising dollars, if the general readership didn't visit and contribute on a regular basis. Anyone else remember when TSS was a relevant site?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like that 50 post idea. 

Also no river names at all would help cut down nonsense and exploitation. 

Maybe some more rules wouldn't hurt?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

More rules, less rules, no river names, free for all river names, heavy moderation, no moderation. I tried it all. I still pissed off half the people half the time. I babysat some members, ignored some, loved some, and despised others. Some here would probably be suprised as to what category they fall in. 

Give ypsifly a bit to get going, he will learn the relationships here and figure out who is being goofy and who is being a dick. Chris is a good guy and I fished with him many times over the last 13 years. This forum is an ever evolving place, and I have absolute confidence he will do fine. 

I just grew sick if all the pissing so maybe towards the end I was a bit lax on my moderating. I still will help out here from time to time, but overall ypsifly is the new rivers mod. Take it easy on him!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Boozer said:


> One thing I will add regarding a comment...
> 
> *I think a lot more people would be more apt to post honest reports if ONLY people whom have contributed say 50 posts on here or whatever could view them...*
> 
> As for you guys giving the moderator a hard time, I know Quest hated that job at many times as he literally had to baby sit grown men, so you got to look at it from that perspective too, act like adults, get treated like adults...


If I post 15 times or 1500 times, why do you feel that would give me more credibility to deserving of advise or rather "better treatment"....?!? That there is the attitude that I'm talkin about..that's silly, but I'll give you the doubt that-"that's YOUR opinion"  other than than..nah I don't feel that should write my line of "deserving the better of treatment" so to speak. Understandable that you get treated the way you treat me..but why judge ANYTHING from amount of posts...don't make sense to me but to each is own...

Limiting anymore talk on here pretty much makes this site useless in my oppinion..if you folk are soo worried about your precious holes being assumed by the circus then you should sell your computer and move to the south pole where there's less population to affect you...the info isn't like gold, it's everywhere on the net..the ones on here asking for every bit of info, I PROMISE YOU, won't be hookin up even fishin the hole I am loaded like cordwood bcuz he's uneducated, so that guy is a fly to me-he doesn't bother me...not nearly as much the mr know-it-all does...but once again-to each is own-
Ypsifly-I see you realize my observation here about the negativity affecting new comers as well as "veteran" followers...if things arent changed or regulated a bit more(which im by no means bashing you mods on doing, yall do great and thank you personally for this site) this site will only be full of "those guys"  Hahahaha anyways I'm off fer a limit of specs  good day to all! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I think everyone should thank YPSIFLY for leaving this open so we can hash this out...he clearly has Michigan Sportsmen's Forums best interest in mind.

Thanks to him all of the annoying and pointless threads have been deleted and we have plenty of threads about Grand Rapids Men's League Hockey to enjoy!


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

YPSIFLY said:


> That's obvious...Carp....think of the possibilites...
> 
> The reasons I have been locking threads so much has been discussed above. While some folks think they are just having fun....others are getting turned off by some of the negativity. It goes both ways.
> 
> ...



bravo.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> If I post 15 times or 1500 times, why do you feel that would give me more credibility to deserving of advise or rather "better treatment"....?!? That there is the attitude that I'm talkin about..that's silly, but I'll give you the doubt that-"that's YOUR opinion"  other than than..nah I don't feel that should write my line of "deserving the better of treatment" so to speak. Understandable that you get treated the way you treat me..but why judge ANYTHING from amount of posts...don't make sense to me but to each is own...
> 
> Limiting anymore talk on here pretty much makes this site useless in my oppinion..if you folk are soo worried about your precious holes being assumed by the circus then you should sell your computer and move to the south pole where there's less population to affect you...the info isn't like gold, it's everywhere on the net..the ones on here asking for every bit of info, I PROMISE YOU, won't be hookin up even fishin the hole I am loaded like cordwood bcuz he's uneducated, so that guy is a fly to me-he doesn't bother me...not nearly as much the mr know-it-all does...but once again-to each is own-
> Ypsifly-I see you realize my observation here about the negativity affecting new comers as well as "veteran" followers...if things arent changed or regulated a bit more(which im by no means bashing you mods on doing, yall do great and thank you personally for this site) this site will only be full of "those guys"  Hahahaha anyways I'm off fer a limit of specs  good day to all!
> ...


That part wasn't really my opinion of the way it should be, just what the general consensus seems to be and why I feel many don't post reports...

I don't think it's that more posts will offer you more street cred, more so it would offer some insight as to the type of person you are, guys don't like sharing knowledge with whiny dbags is more along the lines of the reasoning for that...

My own personal opinion is fishing reports are pretty worthless, not because I feel I am better than anybody, but fishing for me more than anything is about the challenge and to be honest, when fish are going to be in what rivers is pretty much common sense...

My philosophy on fishing reports is, they have more to do with making someone fish with confidence than anything and I definitely believe someone fishing with confidence is going to catch more fish than one who isn't...

I do however have no problem with people giving reports, I simply could care less either way is the most accurate way of stating my opinion. You don't see me on here flaming guys for posting reports...


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Then I started reading reports here. Holy cow guys; for a lot of you the joy must be just about out of the sport. There used to be some interesting stories and posts here; some of my favorites used to come from a Jim somebody writing about his first few trips with his center pin...writing into his story that he needed to go back to the car to warm his hands up...and then down the hill at Tippy and back at it. Somebody getting an usual catch, or with a twist on an old method.

Those were at least something to relate to. For a lot of the regulars it has become the ongoing petty bitch session. As a reminder, this place is more like crack; the high diminishes over time. Don't take your frustrations out on the new guys; you don't have to spout out help but you don't need to start an insider slapfest either. Take that stuff to the political forums, hell those guys like to have the same stupid arguments in perpetuity.

When it feels worn out take a break and find another hobby. I know the more crappy posts I read the more crappy posts I make.


----------



## danimalt14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Boozer said:


> I wouldn't say they switched to facebook to avoid the BS, but more so only to share their "knowledge" "reports" etc... with people they know whom appreciate it and aren't simply looking for a "free ride"...
> 
> Plus they can do whatever they want on facebook and cannot here...
> 
> ...



And over , and over some more . Also the atrocious spelling on many threads actually hurts my brain to read 'em..

Bet many a English teachers of old, are rolling over in der gravs

Now you just wait-- this reply from this old man will cause this thread to get locked:16suspect


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> I think everyone should thank YPSIFLY for leaving this open so we can hash this out...he clearly has Michigan Sportsmen's Forums best interest in mind.
> 
> Thanks to him all of the annoying and pointless threads have been deleted and we have plenty of threads about Grand Rapids Men's League Hockey to enjoy!


And you point out the ***** I'm talkin about LIMP!! If I were mod, YOU fella, would have been gone long ago! Go piss in your on Cheerios and live your own sour life, quit being a ***** and wash that sand out siR, you missed the lesson on dealing with life I see. Grow up.. 

As to any other- yea I get ya on the takin breaks, seeing the same ole weiNeR whiners pissen n moanin every other day(limp)certainly spoils the good...

Sooo I took that crappie rippin session tonight and that helped 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

llpof said:


> Then I started reading reports here. Holy cow guys; for a lot of you the joy must be just about out of the sport. There used to be some interesting stories and posts here; some of my favorites used to come from a Jim somebody writing about his first few trips with his center pin...writing into his story that he needed to go back to the car to warm his hands up...and then down the hill at Tippy and back at it. Somebody getting an usual catch, or with a twist on an old method.
> 
> Those were at least something to relate to. For a lot of the regulars it has become the ongoing petty bitch session. As a reminder, this place is more like crack; the high diminishes over time. Don't take your frustrations out on the new guys; you don't have to spout out help but you don't need to start an insider slapfest either. Take that stuff to the political forums, hell those guys like to have the same stupid arguments in perpetuity.
> 
> When it feels worn out take a break and find another hobby. I know the more crappy posts I read the more crappy posts I make.


Yet you felt you had the need to throw the local pier I fish most under the bus by stating that is where I fish, real classy.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i say we all pick our gangs and settle this in the streets!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

^^ yup. Same team


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This won't stay open forever...maybe done tonight...maybe tomorrow, so you guys go ahead and get it all out now, while maintaining some semblance of civility, if you would.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Yet you felt you had the need to throw the local pier I fish most under the bus by stating that is where I fish, real classy.


Ironic that you don't have a problem throwing the SW under the bus every week you send the Chicago newspaper a report.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

You're right Biebs, no point in sending bus loads of first timers to st joe. What is the going rate for parking these days?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm with Yipsi and hope he can get things back on track. This is kind of a report area to share experiences and information. Many friends were made from this format, and the collective whole group benefited from it.

With the backbiting, bitter, condescending comments that snowball into every thread, the same old dillpicks set the tone for banter and get's it shut down or heading the wrong direction. The forum doesn't work because who would ever want to post a report or share anything?

Some know it all already and want to discourage reports, locations, selfish. Others are willing to help mentor a new guy, as some don't have family, friends, or anyone else to bring them along and do things the right way. This stewardship is what we want ourselves associated with. Not mouthy arrogant fools who humor themselves at the expense of others. When did we become so cynical anyway?


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

The only reason I posted this is comming from a "troller" you shall say who only chimes now and then. In the beginning of my membership I got lipped a few times which shy'd me from posting much else, so from then on I've only informed/educated myself from others post, helped a few others on info, use this site as a back tool for old post on reviews/info etc. I stray from posting much to avoid the assanine comments to follow. Still a great site tho, soo back to my reason of posting this, upon the last 8 months to year the BS has flared up again, it settled a bit since my start of membership, but I see a recent rise and the affects can be lasting! I use many other threads that don't seem to churn up much reticule or pestering and have had pleasure of establishing some good relationships upon that. Soo it comes to my thought of acknowledging that and the above standard of mods to enforce and get back to a fellowship flow of good conversate. The point comes from person to persons being just plain RUDE and not necessary, please let's clean this site back up so we can return back to the site I was sooo excited to join and reap much benefit from. Still do, just lessen the BS! Thanks fellas  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

One thing I keep reading is, "it used to be so much better".

I have been on here since 2005-2006 at least and I don't ever recall a time where there wasn't a group of guys complaining about reports, helping free-loaders, etc...

This kind of stuff is nothing new and I honestly don't see how it is currently any worse than it used to be. Not saying it is right, just saying I don't really see any difference than it used to be...

It does seem the group of guys making the so called "problems", changes every couple years, typically because they get ran off or get bored, but still none of this is anything new...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to ask... you say you are a troller and don't contribute much to the site, so what does it matter? 

I could see if you contributed and posted reports or helpful info but to just sit back and say " I don't like this" doesn't seem to right. Maybe I'm off kilter or misunderstood you but that's how I see it.

Maybe the ignore feature of this site could be helpful to you. Just ignore those you don't like to see or hear and boom everything is cleared up.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> I have to ask... you say you are a troller and don't contribute much to the site, so what does it matter?
> 
> I could see if you contributed and posted reports or helpful info but to just sit back and say " I don't like this" doesn't seem to right. Maybe I'm off kilter or misunderstood you but that's how I see it.
> 
> Maybe the ignore feature of this site could be helpful to you. Just ignore those you don't like to see or hear and boom everything is cleared up.


I think what he was getting at is, he posted a few times as a newbie and got flamed so it made him uncomfortable to post again and therefore he became more of a lurker.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Lurker that's the word more like it...HAHAHAHA I think you the @sses I'm referring to that make it less enjoyable! Jus my oppinion fellas! 

Take the context how you want but the way you read into it seems your the folk I'm referring to pestering when not needed! I've only been on here for few years and I see that track record of fouches don't change much like you stat changes every few years. IN MY OPINION like stated, when I joined, got tore up by [email protected] that have power trips on beating up ppl for nonsense, that went away fer a bit, now I see it back, IN MY OPINION I STRESS AGAIN, so you see not that-good for you. This really only shows more prevalent in the "streams" forums, like I said before also I use other threads with out no hassle! To each own you may not agree...but to disagree with a level debate is also a point where we're at now that ALOT of these threads end up licked because of disagreement taken to far. No you have come back to disagree with TWO of my statements-I see you don't agree much, point taken you opinion and mine, I'm no longer debating this with you or anyone, learn when enough is enough. like stated this morning post, it stems from my observationn my opinion aloud, take it or leave it! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well your opinion is what it is of me and truthfully I don't care. If you put me on ignore like I said it might help you out. 

When I first started here I got lit up and harassed to, didn't stop me from posting or helping others out. Guess I man'd up.

It sounds like your butthurt a little bro, but like Quest said, can't please everyone.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

With that said I'm bowing out of this topic...

Gonna go download some pics off my camera to make a memorial day report (like I normally do) and be a productive member of MS.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> HAHAHAHA I think you the @sses I'm referring to that make it less enjoyable! Jus my oppinion fellas!
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Glad we could help...

Just be sure to let everyone know the next time you want to post a report and we will get the red carpet rolled out for you...

Just an FYI, I never disagreed with anything you stated, simply stated what seems to be the general way of how these things work. Perhaps the real problem at hand is, you don't realize when someone is simply having a conversation or bashing you...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm offended.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I'm offended.


Don't be...

It's all Roger That's fault anyway! LOL


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Boozer said:


> Don't be...
> 
> It's all Roger That's fault anyway! LOL


Lol


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Well your opinion is what it is of me and truthfully I don't care. If you put me on ignore like I said it might help you out.
> 
> When I first started here I got lit up and harassed to, didn't stop me from posting or helping others out. Guess I man'd up.
> 
> It sounds like your butthurt a little bro, but like Quest said, can't please everyone.



Naaah man you got this guy read wrong! Takes more than that to get my feathers ruffled, but kudos to you for earning your brownie badge and man'n up...here's a cookie. Ima jus continue to troll or lurk or watever y'all call it..  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Boozer said:


> Glad we could help...
> 
> Just be sure to let everyone know the next time you want to post a report and we will get the red carpet rolled out for you...
> 
> Just an FYI, I never disagreed with anything you stated, simply stated what seems to be the general way of how these things work. Perhaps the real problem at hand is, you don't realize when someone is simply having a conversation or bashing you...


Call it what you want sir. I think that's a general issue in most cases here, misunderstanding I suppose. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Wake and bake FTW!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Call it what you want sir. I think that's a general issue in most cases here, misunderstanding I suppose.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think you need to do more fishing and hunting and less smoking, that's how I am gonna call this one...


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I'm with Yipsi and hope he can get things back on track. This is kind of a report area to share experiences and information. Many friends were made from this format, and the collective whole group benefited from it.
> 
> With the backbiting, bitter, condescending comments that snowball into every thread, the same old dillpicks set the tone for banter and get's it shut down or heading the wrong direction. The forum doesn't work because who would ever want to post a report or share anything?
> 
> Some know it all already and want to discourage reports, locations, selfish. Others are willing to help mentor a new guy, as some don't have family, friends, or anyone else to bring them along and do things the right way. This stewardship is what we want ourselves associated with. Not mouthy arrogant fools who humor themselves at the expense of others. When did we become so cynical anyway?


I agree with almost everything you say, except I do think location should be discouraged. Since the dawn of this site, alot has changed as far as easily attainable information. GPS, Google Maps, phone Apps, etc all have readily available information regarding launch sites, maps, etc. When someone gives a report, we already have enough information concerning location by reading the forum title (southwest river/stream, pier or whatever). We do not need to know which pier or river and we definitely do not need to know stretches, dams, launches or spots. I mean what kind of angler needs all that info? The best way to help a newb is by giving a report on conditions and technique, so that he can apply it anywhere. The best reports always relay the emotion of your day on the water anyway, those are what build friendships on this site in my opinion.
M-S needs to evolve with the times. There are thousands upon thousands more users and guests on here than 12 years ago. Consequences for sharing location are more drastic, than a decade ago. Its not like a report written on a wall of a tackle shop, that visitors actually have to drive too see. That would actually take effort. I know some new guys would hate that rule...guys who dont want to put the effort in, are always the ones who bitch and moan first about not including locations.....but maybe that would do this site good, to get rid of users/leeches like that.
Anyhow, my opinion is that M-S needs to tweek some rules that are more appropriate for the times and evolve a bit....we all know what happens to technology and social sites that do not adapt to the times...they become obsolete. I think like Boozer said, a lot of guys who could really contribute this site have taken to Facebook or other social media sites. If you adjust some of the rules, maybe the guys who leave are the ones who should not be here anyhow and the newbs who want to learn the right way, are the ones who stick around.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Boozer said:


> One thing I keep reading is, "it used to be so much better".
> 
> I have been on here since 2005-2006 at least and I don't ever recall a time where there wasn't a group of guys complaining about reports, helping free-loaders, etc...
> 
> ...


Your bio says member since Sept 5 2010...



I really just wanted in before the lock!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Your bio says member since Sept 5 2010...
> 
> 
> 
> I really just wanted in before the lock!


I used to go by "TheSteelheadBum" 

You made it!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

samsteel said:


> i agree with almost everything you say, except i do think location should be discouraged. Since the dawn of this site, alot has changed as far as easily attainable information. Gps, google maps, phone apps, etc all have readily available information regarding launch sites, maps, etc. When someone gives a report, we already have enough information concerning location by reading the forum title (southwest river/stream, pier or whatever). We do not need to know which pier or river and we definitely do not need to know stretches, dams, launches or spots. I mean what kind of angler needs all that info? The best way to help a newb is by giving a report on conditions and technique, so that he can apply it anywhere. The best reports always relay the emotion of your day on the water anyway, those are what build friendships on this site in my opinion.
> M-s needs to evolve with the times. There are thousands upon thousands more users and guests on here than 12 years ago. Consequences for sharing location are more drastic, than a decade ago. Its not like a report written on a wall of a tackle shop, that visitors actually have to drive too see. That would actually take effort. I know some new guys would hate that rule...guys who dont want to put the effort in, are always the ones who bitch and moan first about not including locations.....but maybe that would do this site good, to get rid of users/leeches like that.
> Anyhow, my opinion is that m-s needs to tweek some rules that are more appropriate for the times and evolve a bit....we all know what happens to technology and social sites that do not adapt to the times...they become obsolete. I think like boozer said, a lot of guys who could really contribute this site have taken to facebook or other social media sites. If you adjust some of the rules, maybe the guys who leave are the ones who should not be here anyhow and the newbs who want to learn the right way, are the ones who stick around.


like....


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Boozer said:


> I think you need to do more fishing and hunting and less smoking, that's how I am gonna call this one...



Baaaahahaha I'm so stoned I almost dropped my phone in the lake I'm laughin so hard....good one, ok I'm gunna put my phone back down to free up both hands so I can hold my gun in one and hemos in the other...

But good try at humor I suppose..are you going to ASSume anything else on my behalf...I'm obliged to be of such talk by the elitist MS members  
runnin joke here-in before lock-BOOM! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Baaaahahaha I'm so stoned I almost dropped my phone in the lake I'm laughin so hard....good one, ok I'm gunna put my phone back down to free up both hands so I can hold my gun in one and hemos in the other...
> 
> But good try at humor I suppose..are you going to ASSume anything else on my behalf...I'm obliged to be of such talk by the elitist MS members
> runnin joke here-in before lock-BOOM!
> ...


Well, just wanted to return the favor, I didn't want you feeling left out! :lol:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

50 shades of chrome got locked and this abortion of a thread is alive and kickin', lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the moral of this story is...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

this is the song that never ends...goes on and on...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Ironic that you don't have a problem throwing the SW under the bus every week you send the Chicago newspaper a report.


There is a fine line to telling every one to go to one specific spot, and showcasing the entire SW area and bring business to the area. My reports do not throw one pier or one river under the bus. I have seen little to no traffic added because of my reports. If you dont read my reports, then you have no right to say how I write them up.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Ok, now that we've gotten all that out of our systems...time tomove on.

Everyone retreat to their corners and come out fishing,


----------

